# Another Solenoid Engine



## cfellows (Mar 7, 2009)

I thought I had posted this engine here before, but I can't find it, so maybe I've had a senior moment.

This engine is somewhat similar to an electric engine featured in Model Engineer many years ago (don't have the exact year).

It's powered by two small solenoids that measure about 3/4" in diameter and 1 1/2" inches long. The 3" flywheel was machined from solid brass. It runs quite well on 12 volts.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XwR1LPngBHE&feature=channel_page]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XwR1LPngBHE&feature=channel_page[/ame]


----------



## rake60 (Mar 7, 2009)

Beautiful engine! :bow:

Rick


----------



## Mutley (Mar 8, 2009)

;D Very nice ;D


----------



## chuck foster (Mar 8, 2009)

very nice engine chuck 8) Thm:

chuck


----------



## gary55ford (Mar 8, 2009)

Is there anywhere I can get plans for this engine? ???


----------



## Maryak (Mar 8, 2009)

Very Nice :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## black85vette (Mar 8, 2009)

That is great! May have to do one of those. Nice job. Any tips on timing / set up / etc? ??? ???


----------



## black85vette (Mar 11, 2009)

I used to have access to a lot of scrap machines like printers and copiers that I could take parts from. No longer have that resource. Where should I look for solenoids? I have been all over Google and short of paying $20 to $30 to an industrial supply place I have not found what I want.


----------



## cfellows (Mar 11, 2009)

Ebay is a good source for the solenoids. I have the spec sheet on the ones I used. I'll post that information when I get home tonight. They are made by LEDEX, 3/4" in diameter, and about 1.5" long not counting the threaded portion or the plunger. 

Chuck


----------



## cfellows (Mar 11, 2009)

By the way, you gotta be kind of careful about the solenoids you use. They have a very wide range of operating voltages and amps. 

Chuck


----------



## rickharris (Mar 11, 2009)

black85vette  said:
			
		

> I used to have access to a lot of scrap machines like printers and copiers that I could take parts from. No longer have that resource. Where should I look for solenoids? I have been all over Google and short of paying $20 to $30 to an industrial supply place I have not found what I want.



You could make one. Its just a coil of wire. About 200 turns of 18 or 22 gauge wire should do with 6 volts, more or thinner wire if you intend to use a higher voltage. Here in the UK the wire will cost you about £6.50 for a 500gm reel - should be plenty.

Wrap a suitable steel bolt in brown paper loosely so it can slide in the paper roll and make a couple of bobbin ends (big wooden or plastic washer) to keep the wire in place. Wind wire on don't squash the paper onto the bolt or it won't slide. Energising the coil should make the bolt suck inside the coil.

If you use a bar magnet or a stack of round Neodymium magnets in place of the bolt you can make it suck and blow by reversing the current through the coil.

Failing that get or buy a suitable relay where you can see the operating mechanism. Open it and use the movement of the armature to operate your engine - May need to redesign linkage to allow for smaller movement.


----------



## cfellows (Mar 11, 2009)

Rick,

I would probably suggest using #26 wire to get a lot more amp-turns.  A number of months ago I uploaded an excel spreadsheet with wire sizes and formulas for designing solenoids. Here is a screen print of a design using a 3/8" coil form 1.5" long, 3/4" OD using #26 wire. At 12 volts, this solenoid would pull a little less than 2 amps. It would also accept a 5/16 OD plunger which is what the solenoids I have use.


----------



## fdew (Mar 11, 2009)

solenoids are in lots of things. One thing you might spot on the curb is a washing machine. 

They are used to turn on the water, so find the hose inlet and take that part of the washer.
Another source is some cars. Some cars unlock the trunk and or the gas door with a solenoid, others use motors. I think car door locks use motors.

Frank


----------



## black85vette (Mar 11, 2009)

Did some searches on robotics and surplus electronics and came up with this:

http://www.goldmine-elec-products.com/products.asp?dept=1178

At those prices I can buy several types and still not spend too much. Also, look over some of their other items. Prices were pretty low on most of what I looked at.


----------

